# Infantry Officer vs Engineer Officer



## dklzr (23 Oct 2019)

Hi All,

I am 29 years old with a mechanical engineering degree, currently working as a civilian design engineer.  I know most would tell me to stay put, but I really don't have any passion for my work and can't stand the thought of putting in another 30 years.  I'm decently fit but more of a bodybuilder than a triathlete, if you catch my drift. 

I've always wanted to join the military and at my age, I figure it's now or never, especially for infantry officer.

My question is: How does Engineering officer compare with infantry officer.  I want the infantry officer experience - camaraderie, leadership experience, physical and mental stress experience etc. and I am worried that Engineering officer will be more paper pushing and booking learning rather than outdoor excursions testing mind and body.

I also want to do airborne school and any-and-all other bad ass shit commonly seen in most action movies.

If I wanted to apply to CSOR, would an infantry officer with an engineering degree be of higher value than an engineer officer with an engineering degree?  Does it matter at all?

Thanks for your time ;D


----------



## mariomike (23 Oct 2019)

dklz said:
			
		

> How does Engineering officer compare with infantry officer.



For reference to the discussion,

Engineering Officer  
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/33020.125

Infantry Officer
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=ACYBGNQq6IdqOI8DsRhQaR6XL7sNv06mPg%3A1571885279761&ei=3xCxXc-HLs7Y-wSxvJ_ICA&q=site%3Anavy.ca+%22infantry+officer%22&oq=site%3Anavy.ca+%22infantry+officer%22&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0..17507...0.0..0.0.0.......0......gws-wiz.IOgDHlF2zAI&ved=0ahUKEwiP8-j98LPlAhVO7J4KHTHeB4kQ4dUDCAo#spf=1571885300103


----------



## BC Old Guy (24 Oct 2019)

dklz said:
			
		

> - camaraderie, leadership experience, physical and mental stress experience etc. and I am worried that Engineering officer will be more paper pushing and booking learning rather than outdoor excursions testing mind and body.
> 
> I also want to do airborne school and any-and-all other bad *** crap commonly seen in most action movies.



Both Inf O and Cbt Engr O are hands on, and have similar experiences.  The Tasks vary - Cbt Engr O junior officers are more likely to be detached to develop mobility/counter-mobility tasks, physically separated from their chain of command.  The Cbt Engr O's subordinates are also more likely to be separated from them (building defensive positions, obstacles, cratering roads, preparing reserve demolitions etc)  Other tasks, such as building bridges, would see more of the subordinates working together.  There will be more technical details, involved in planning the works, over a greater geographical area than a junior Inf O.  Typically, the Cbt Engr sub-sub-unit (troop) commanded by a jr Cbt Engr O fights as infantry when not involved with specific Cbt Engr tasks.  Cbt Engrs are much more involved with explosives than Inf Os.

Junior Inf O's will normally be working as part of a sub-unit, with their immediate chain of command much closer, and who are often able to observe and direct the jr offrs during the performance of their tasks.  In the same manner, the jr Inf Os have much closer control of their sub-ordinates, able to direct with hand signals, and voice.  

There are para elements for both Inf and Cbt Engrs.  Both have skill sets that CSOR seeks.  I have known Cbt Engs Os who have had a variety of courses shared with Inf O, such as Para, Ranger, etc.  The Cbt Dvr qualification (normally for Cbt Engr NCMs) is as difficult and as bad *** as any.

As an officer, you are expected to be able to do all the tasks of your subordinates.  As well, you are expected to plan, direct and administer the overall operation of your organization, which has its own challenges, and satisfactions.  In both cases, as you take up your first command role at the platoon or troop level, your immediate subordinates will have 10-15 years of practical experience in the detailed, technical aspects of your occupation, compared to your 40-60 weeks of training. Your task is to lead, learn, plan and work with your subordinates to build an effective team.

Hope this helps in your decision making.

BCOG


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Oct 2019)

dklz said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I am 29 years old with a mechanical engineering degree, currently working as a civilian design engineer.  I know most would tell me to stay put, but I really don't have any passion for my work and can't stand the thought of putting in another 30 years.  I'm decently fit but more of a bodybuilder than a triathlete, if you catch my drift.
> 
> ...



A quick synopsis for you:

Infantry: destroys things with many small, nasty bangs (And knives and pointed sticks too as required)

Engineers: destroys things with big, huge, sexy bangs, and gets to build things too 

I hope that clarifies things for you


----------



## dklzr (25 Oct 2019)

BC Old Guy said:
			
		

> Both Inf O and Cbt Engr O are hands on, and have similar experiences.  The Tasks vary - Cbt Engr O junior officers are more likely to be detached to develop mobility/counter-mobility tasks, physically separated from their chain of command.  The Cbt Engr O's subordinates are also more likely to be separated from them (building defensive positions, obstacles, cratering roads, preparing reserve demolitions etc)  Other tasks, such as building bridges, would see more of the subordinates working together.  There will be more technical details, involved in planning the works, over a greater geographical area than a junior Inf O.  Typically, the Cbt Engr sub-sub-unit (troop) commanded by a jr Cbt Engr O fights as infantry when not involved with specific Cbt Engr tasks.  Cbt Engrs are much more involved with explosives than Inf Os.
> 
> Junior Inf O's will normally be working as part of a sub-unit, with their immediate chain of command much closer, and who are often able to observe and direct the jr offrs during the performance of their tasks.  In the same manner, the jr Inf Os have much closer control of their sub-ordinates, able to direct with hand signals, and voice.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the detailed response.  This actually helps a lot in making a decision.  I asked my recruiter if I could get in contact with an infantry or engineer officer and she declined, and the information available on CAF website isn't sufficient IMO to make such an important decision.

Anyhow, I'm gonna go with engineer officer.  Given my personality I feel I might get worn out a little quick in infantry, and as much as I loath my desk job, I know I would miss learning and doing technical things if I was only ever in the infantry environment dealing with hard and fast orders and executions.  The added supervision of infantry isn't that appealing either.

After doing more research it seems the combat engineers are viewed more like technically-savvy infanteers more than anything and that's exactly what i'm looking for.  I still want to be expected to be as hard as infantry, but the added responsibility of solving technical problems puts me right at home.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Oct 2019)

dklz said:
			
		

> Thank you for the detailed response.  This actually helps a lot in making a decision.  I asked my recruiter if I could get in contact with an infantry or engineer officer and she declined, and the information available on CAF website isn't sufficient IMO to make such an important decision.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm gonna go with engineer officer.  Given my personality I feel I might get worn out a little quick in infantry, and as much as I loath my desk job, I know I would miss learning and doing technical things if I was only ever in the infantry environment dealing with hard and fast orders and executions.  The added supervision of infantry isn't that appealing either.
> 
> ...



A secondary role for Engineers is Infantry, so you’ll be doing some of that stuff too.

You guys get all the fun...


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Oct 2019)

Fancy building a bridge in winter with water ? Or a pontoon bridge ? Lots of variety in military engineering.  8)


----------

